# Vibrate Mode from Volume Buttons



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

One thing I miss from my HTC was the ability to put my phone into vibrate from the volume keys.

Is there an app or mod which will add this behavior to my Bionic?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

I might be misunderstanding what your asking, but if you lower the volume all the way using the volume keys, the phone is put into vibrate mode. My DROIDX did it and so does my Bionic.


----------

